# Finally got my XM Radio !!!



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

went out today with my wife and had an Alpine unit installed into my excursion. I LOVE IT


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

It really is fantastic, isn't it?

Now if they could only do something about that antenna!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Whats your wife think of it? 

I know mine didn't like the idea of paying for radio, but now that she has played with XM she now pays $10 a month for her own radio.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

My wife really likes it so far although she hasn't spent much time listening to it. We are driving to either Tampa or Orlando sometime next week so she will get to play with the radio quite a bit then. My kids love XM kids and disney, I kind of have the feeling that I won't get much of a chance to listen to my own stations. My wife will be getting a new car in a few months since her lease is nearly up and I bet she will get xM then


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My son loves XM he calls in all the time, they always joke with him on the air. I even have XM kids programed in on my Cell Phone now so he can call whenever he is in the car.

I am very happy with my XM purchase!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I'll get the number and put it in my phone so my kids can do the same. I am sure that they will love that


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The number for XM Kids is 866-267-0461

All the request line numbers are listed on the XM Channel listings from our main page of http://www.satradiotalk.com check it out.

Scott


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

That's great. I just put the xmkids and Nascar radio #'s in my phone. This is going to get me in trouble with my cell bill.

My wife likes Country and I have found that ch11 from Nashville is good, I think that is considered to be the top country station in the nation.

Do you know if they have capacity for more channels or are the stuck at 100 unless they add more satellites. It would seem that by the way they numbered the stations they are leaving room for future expansion


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They have room for more channels. 

I shouldn't say anything but its my understanding that 5 more channels could be coming later this year.  (SHHH Don't tell anyone!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

I purchased my XM radio today, and enjoy it very much. I don't drive that much, so I purchased the home unit. I have it connected to a Bose Wave Radio and the sound is excellent. I hope in the future they add an old time radio station, and a folk/country/singer-songwriter station. I chose XM because I wanted more DJ interaction. Love those jingles on the sixties station!


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

Neither provider can add MUCH more channels than they already have. Additional satellites do not help because they would also need more spectrum from the FCC to operate more frequencies for the satellite and more for the repeaters. The only way they can add channels right now is to work with the space they have (which will result in more compression). It is possible they could get more spectrum, but it probably won't be for a while as neither of the companies repeaters have been granted permanent transmission rights (still operating on a temp. license).


----------

